# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  αγορά εξοπλισμου. (κολλητήρι)

## darthtony

Θέλω να αγοράσω κολλητήρι, καθώς και βάση(αυτή που πιάνει τις πλακέτες)
τιμή μέχρι 100 ευρω.
το κολλητήρι θέλω να είναι ποιοτικό και να αντέχει. (κατά προίμηση να ελέγχω και τα βατ)
σταθμός κόλλησης τι ακριβώς είναι?
να είναι διαθέσιμα σε καταστήματα ηλεκτροικών στην ελλάδα(aka οχι ebay, μαγαζιά εξωτρικου)
τι λετε?

----------


## dalai

που μενεις?

----------


## darthtony

αθήνα

----------


## DT200

Σιδέρης.
Αγ.Κωνσταντίνου  κοντά στην πλατεία Καραΐσκάκη 




> βάση(αυτή που πιάνει τις πλακέτες)



μία απλή βάση με δύο κροκοδιλάκια  έχει 10 ευρώ




> το κολλητήρι θέλω να είναι ποιοτικό και να αντέχει. (κατά προίμηση να ελέγχω και τα βατ)



κολλητήρι με ελέγχω των βατ 15-17 ευρώ (σταθμός)

----------


## darthtony

ευχαριστώ... το κολλητήρι όμως θα είναι ποιοτικό? αυτο με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως  :Wink:

----------


## dalai

σημασια εχει η μυτη πιο πολυ παρα το κολλητηρι.Τουλαχιστον στα σχετικα φτηνα.

----------


## xifis

κολλητηρι καλο σχετικα βρισκεις κ απο 8 ευρω.ενα απλο κεραμικο.οντως η διαφορα ειναι στη μυτη,να υπαρχει επαρκεια ανταλακτικων και να μην ζεματαει αν το αφηνεις 2 ωρες στη μπριζα οπως τα τελειως φτηνα....αν κ μυτη δεν εχω διαλυσει ως τωρα,εκτος απτα παλια με τη σιδερενια στυλ καρφι μυτη,που ειχα πεταξει πολλα κολλητηρια κ πολλες μυτες.εκοβα κ πλαστικα κ ολας με το κολλητηρι.  :Shocked:   :Shocked:  μετα το λιμαρα για να φυγει το πλαστικο ε κ στο τελος επαιρνα καινουριο.

εντελει αν εισαι νεος στο σπορ,παρε ενα φτηνο κ καλουλι σχετικα,να μαθεις κλπ,κ μετα παιρνεις κατι πιο σπεσιαλ.

----------


## darthtony

φτηνά κολλητήρια έχω δυο.. θέλω να πάρω ένα καλο  :Wink:

----------


## tasosmos

Νομιζω οτι ο μικρος σταθμος της ersa (απο κατουμα) εχει καπου 100€, αν κανεις μια βολτα απο εκει θα δεις τι παιζει.

Επισης καλα κολλητηρια εκτος των γνωστων πλην ακριβων weller ειναι και τα antex, εχω ενα 18w εδω και 2-3 χρονια και παιζει μια χαρα παρολο που το χρησιμοποιω ~5 ωρες την βδομαδα κατα μεσο ορο. Η αντιπροσωπεια αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι ο κελλας, καπου στην αρχη της λιοσιων νομιζω ειναι.

----------


## dovegroup

> Νομιζω οτι ο μικρος σταθμος της ersa (απο κατουμα) εχει καπου 100€, αν κανεις μια βολτα απο εκει θα δεις τι παιζει.
> 
> Επισης καλα κολλητηρια εκτος των γνωστων πλην ακριβων weller ειναι και τα antex, εχω ενα 18w εδω και 2-3 χρονια και παιζει μια χαρα παρολο που το χρησιμοποιω ~5 ωρες την βδομαδα κατα μεσο ορο. Η αντιπροσωπεια αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι ο κελλας, καπου στην αρχη της λιοσιων νομιζω ειναι.



Τα ersa γενικά είναι πανάκριβα, όχι στην αγορά αλλά στα ανταλλακτικά μετά, ασε για αντιστάσεις σε κλασσικά κολλητήρια καλύτερα πέτα το, εχω 4 απο δαύτα και τα ακουμπάω κάθε φορά χοντρά...
Θα σου πρότεινα ενα σταθμό που πήρα απο Γερμανία πρίν 2 χρόνια όταν δεν κυκλοφορούσαν εδώ, τώρα απο οτι εχω δεί έχουν 55-60€...
ZD-937 Ψηφιακός έλεγχος θερμοκρασίας, Display, 200,300,400 έτοιμα προγράμματα θερμοκρασίας, χρόνος μέγιστης 450c σε λιγότερο απο 2'
Φθηνά ανταλλακτικά έως και το κολλητήρι με την κεραμική αντίσταση του 6€ περίπου, μύτες 4 είδη απο την μαμά και πολλές άλλες διαφόρων & όχι πάνω απο 1-2€!!!

Τώρα αν θές να κολλάς χιλιόμετρα πλακέτες κάθε ημέρα πάρε Ersa ή Weller με το αντίστοιχο τίμημα...

Οτι αφορά Stand για την πλακέτα οτι πάρεις βίδωσε το επάνω σε μιά μεταλλική πλάκα γύρω στα 2 κιλά πάχους 5-10mm, απέφυγε μικροσκοπικές ελαφρού τύπου.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Νομιζω οτι ο μικρος σταθμος της ersa (απο κατουμα) εχει καπου 100€, αν κανεις μια βολτα απο εκει θα δεις τι παιζει.
> 
> Επισης καλα κολλητηρια εκτος των γνωστων πλην ακριβων weller ειναι και τα antex, εχω ενα 18w εδω και 2-3 χρονια και παιζει μια χαρα παρολο που το χρησιμοποιω ~*5 ωρες την βδομαδα κατα μεσο ορο*. Η αντιπροσωπεια αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι ο κελλας, καπου στην αρχη της λιοσιων νομιζω ειναι.



χεχε.. το δικο μου το antex το εχω 3ωρες την ημερα και μερικες φορες το εχω ξεχασει και ολο το βραδυ και δεν καικε σχεδον 1,5χρονο τωρα... 
μονο να μην το ματιασω...  :Smile:

----------


## tasosmos

Αυτος ο σταθμος της telco οντως φαινεται πολυ ενδιαφερουσα περιπτωση και δεν τον ειχα υποψιν...

Μιας που το εχεις ηδη αρκετο καιρο αν μπορεις πες μας τα παρακατω γιατι τωρα ψηθηκα κι εγω για μια ανανεωση κατα το καλοκαιρι:

1) Απο αντοχη σε χρηση πως παει? Οκ προφανως δεν ειναι για 24/7 χρηση αλλα με λογικη χρηση, 5-10 ωρες ανα βδομαδα την βγαζει καναδυο χρονια η αντισταση και οι μυτες ή τα φτυνουν γρηγορα?
2) Κραταει θερμοκρασια η μυτη ή κρυωνει ευκολα? Απ'οτι ειδα λεει 48W αλλα εχω δει πχ μαπα κολλητηρι 45W που πρακτικα δεν μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις σε πλακετες με ground plane γιατι δεν κραταει θερμοκρασια και κρυωνει η κολληση ενω το ταπεινο 18W antex που εχω ειναι κλασεις ανωτερο (αλλα βεβαια και αρκετα ακριβοτερο). 
3) Οι μυτες και τα λοιπα εξαρτηματα κυκλοφορουν Αθηνα ή πρεπει να τις παραγγειλεις απο εξωτερικο?
4) Εχεις μετρησει θερμοκρασια στην μυτη σε συγκριση με την αναγραφομενη απο τον σταθμο? Συνηθως οι φτηνοτεροι γραφουν οτι να ναι...
5) Τελευταιο και σημαντικοτερο ισως, μετα απο πολυωρη χρηση ζεσταινεται η λαβη η παραμενει κρυα ανεξαρτητως χρησης?

Συγνωμη για το πληθος των ερωτησεων αλλα 50€ μεν δεν ειναι πολλα αλλα δεν περισσευουν κιολας...

----------


## dovegroup

> Αυτος ο σταθμος της telco οντως φαινεται πολυ ενδιαφερουσα περιπτωση και δεν τον ειχα υποψιν...
> 
> Μιας που το εχεις ηδη αρκετο καιρο αν μπορεις πες μας τα παρακατω γιατι τωρα ψηθηκα κι εγω για μια ανανεωση κατα το καλοκαιρι:
> 
> 1) Απο αντοχη σε χρηση πως παει? Οκ προφανως δεν ειναι για 24/7 χρηση αλλα με λογικη χρηση, 5-10 ωρες ανα βδομαδα την βγαζει καναδυο χρονια η αντισταση και οι μυτες ή τα φτυνουν γρηγορα?
> *Σωστά και παραπάνω...*2) Κραταει θερμοκρασια η μυτη ή κρυωνει ευκολα? Απ'οτι ειδα λεει 48W αλλα εχω δει πχ μαπα κολλητηρι 45W που πρακτικα δεν μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις σε πλακετες με ground plane γιατι δεν κραταει θερμοκρασια και κρυωνει η κολληση ενω το ταπεινο 18W antex που εχω ειναι κλασεις ανωτερο (αλλα βεβαια και αρκετα ακριβοτερο). 
> *Κρατάει αρκετά αλλά ξέρεις πως λειτουργεί η κεραμική...Fast...*
> 3) Οι μυτες και τα λοιπα εξαρτηματα κυκλοφορουν Αθηνα ή πρεπει να τις παραγγειλεις απο εξωτερικο?
> *Ολα απο Αθήνα*4) Εχεις μετρησει θερμοκρασια στην μυτη σε συγκριση με την αναγραφομενη απο τον σταθμο? Συνηθως οι φτηνοτεροι γραφουν οτι να ναι... 
> ...



*ΟΚ καταλαβαίνω τις ερωτήσεις και εγώ μετά φόβου θεού το πήρα, αλλά είναι φθηνό παιδιά...
Δεν εχω αλλάξει αντίσταση, εχω μία που πήρα οταν το αγόρασα γιατί δεν ήξερα αν βρώ εδώ, το μόνο που θα σου πώ οτι ίσως φρικάρει κατά την έναρξη όταν του δώσεις 450C και δεν μετράει ο sensor αύξηση θερμοκρασίας κλείνω διακόπτη ανοίγω ξανά και δείχνει κανονικά, δεν το έχει κάνει όμως ποτέ όσο εργάζετε, 4-5 φορές το έχει κάνει μέσα στα 2 χρόνια...*
P.S. Πρόσεξε τιμές που έχει για αντίσταση-μύτες...
Φιλικά

----------


## darthtony

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από tasosmos
> 
> Νομιζω οτι ο μικρος σταθμος της ersa (απο κατουμα) εχει καπου 100€, αν κανεις μια βολτα απο εκει θα δεις τι παιζει.
> 
> Επισης καλα κολλητηρια εκτος των γνωστων πλην ακριβων weller ειναι και τα antex, εχω ενα 18w εδω και 2-3 χρονια και παιζει μια χαρα παρολο που το χρησιμοποιω ~5 ωρες την βδομαδα κατα μεσο ορο. Η αντιπροσωπεια αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι ο κελλας, καπου στην αρχη της λιοσιων νομιζω ειναι.
> 
> 
> 
> Τα ersa γενικά είναι πανάκριβα, όχι στην αγορά αλλά στα ανταλλακτικά μετά, ασε για αντιστάσεις σε κλασσικά κολλητήρια καλύτερα πέτα το, εχω 4 απο δαύτα και τα ακουμπάω κάθε φορά χοντρά...
> ...



δηλαδη μου το προτείνεις?
δεν ξέρω απο αυτα, αλλα θα προτιμουσα κατι επωνυμο.
τα weller έχουν φτηνα ανταλακτικα?

----------


## dovegroup

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από dovegroup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα από tasosmos
> ...



Αν σου καεί ο σταθμός δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να πάρεις πάλι weller των 250€...Παθών  :Head:  
Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα...

----------


## tasosmos

Τα weller εχουν εξισου ακριβα ανταλλακτικα οσο και οι αρχικες συσκευες. Εν ολιγοις για μη επαγγελματικη χρηση μαλλον απαγορευτικες τιμες εκτος φυσικα κι αν σου περισσευουν.

Προσωπικα απο επωνυμα προτιμω antex οσον αφορα αποδοση/τιμη, imo ειναι πρακτικα ανταξια των weller/ersa αλλα εχουν λογικοτερες τιμες και σε μυτες κτλ (αλλο αν βαρανε οι εδω τις τιμες και ενιοτε τα φερνουν στα ισα).

Παντως με βαση τις πληροφοριες που εδωσε ο Ακης παραπανω πιστευω ειναι κατι παραπανω απο τιμια προταση ο συγκεκριμενος σταθμος.

ΥΓ: Με το αν ζεσταινεται η λαβη εννουσα αν ζεσταινεται σε λογικα πλαισια, οκ καμια 10-15αρια βαθμους παραπανω απο το περιβαλλον οπωσδηποτε θα τους ανεβασει αν δουλευει για ωρα.  :Smile:

----------


## darthtony

ok παίδες ευχαριστω. ο συγκεκριμένος σταθμος σε ποιο κατάσημα υπάρχει?

----------


## JIMKAF

Τα καλύτερα είναι της Facom τα γαλλικά!

----------


## dovegroup

> Τα weller εχουν εξισου ακριβα ανταλλακτικα οσο και οι αρχικες συσκευες. Εν ολιγοις για μη επαγγελματικη χρηση μαλλον απαγορευτικες τιμες εκτος φυσικα κι αν σου περισσευουν.
> 
> Προσωπικα απο επωνυμα προτιμω antex οσον αφορα αποδοση/τιμη, imo ειναι πρακτικα ανταξια των weller/ersa αλλα εχουν λογικοτερες τιμες και σε μυτες κτλ (αλλο αν βαρανε οι εδω τις τιμες και ενιοτε τα φερνουν στα ισα).
> 
> Παντως με βαση τις πληροφοριες που εδωσε ο Ακης παραπανω πιστευω ειναι κατι παραπανω απο τιμια προταση ο συγκεκριμενος σταθμος.
> 
> ΥΓ: Με το αν ζεσταινεται η λαβη εννουσα αν ζεσταινεται σε λογικα πλαισια, οκ καμια 10-15αρια βαθμους παραπανω απο το περιβαλλον οπωσδηποτε θα τους ανεβασει αν δουλευει για ωρα.



Το καλοκαίρι παίρνουν φωτιά τα κολλητήρια γιατί είμαι πιό χαλαρός το περσυνό με έβγαλε ασπροπρόσωπο θα του κάνω Test και αυτό για να δούμε...

----------


## Hawk

Θέλω να πάρω ένα κολλητήρι ; Να είναι καλούτσικο , τι προτείνεται ;  :Cool:

----------


## xlife

antex 18w αν και δεν ειμαι φαν των κολλήσεων το έχω 11 χρονια

----------


## Hawk

> antex 18w αν και δεν ειμαι φαν των κολλήσεων το έχω 11 χρονια



Ευχαριστώ , αυτό λες ; 

http://www.skroutz.gr/s/2979578/Antex-G-18W.html

----------


## xlife

> Ευχαριστώ , αυτό λες ; http://www.skroutz.gr/s/2979578/Antex-G-18W.html




Απ οτι βλεπω εχει μερικες μικρες οπτικες διαφορες αλλα μαλλον εχει να κανει οτι το πηρα πολλα χρονια πριν,μαλλον ειναι το ιδιο.

----------


## Hawk

Μήπως αυτό λες ;  :Cool: 

http://www.emichos.gr/index.php?rout...product_id=515

----------


## xlife

> Μήπως αυτό λες ; 
> 
> http://www.emichos.gr/index.php?rout...product_id=515



ναι το cs εχω αλλα εχουν αλαξει λιγο το κιτρινο πλαστικο. αλλα αυτο ειναι. Ειναι πολυ ευχρηστο λογο του μεγεθους στυλο που λεει και το καταστημα

----------


## Hawk

> ναι το cs εχω αλλα εχουν αλαξει λιγο το κιτρινο πλαστικο. αλλα αυτο ειναι. Ειναι πολυ ευχρηστο λογο του μεγεθους στυλο που λεει και το καταστημα



Ευχαριστώ , θα πάω να το χτυπήσω , το θέλω για δουλειά με υπολογιστές κλπ  :Cool:

----------


## rimike

Απλα για ενημερωση να γραψω οτι εχω κολλητηρι ersa 16 watt αγορασμενο το 1984 το οποιο ακομα ειναι εν ζωη το πληρωσα αλλα το ευχαριστηθηκα

----------


## ggr

Θα σου προτεινα καλυτερα να παρεις το 25w. Tα 18W Θα σου φανουν ανεπαρκη, οταν θα θελεις να κολλησεις σε μεγαλες πιστες, οπου απιτειται μεγαλυτερη θερμικρασια. Επιπλεον το ιδιο θεμα θα αντιμετωπισεις με την κολληση lead free.

----------


## midakos

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, αναβιώνω το θέμα καθώς ξέθαψα ένα κολλητήρι antex cs 18w από την εποχή του πατέρα μου. Το θέμα είναι ότι η μύτη του είναι κατεστραμμένη τελείως, και δεν μπόρεσα να βρω μια μύτη Ελλάδα στο Ιντερνετ θεσσαλονίκη.
Έχει κανείς υπόψιν κάποιο κατάστημα Θεσσαλονίκη που να έχει ανταλακτικές μύτες antex, ώστε να κάνω μια βόλτα να δω μπας και.
Είδα μία από αθήνα αλλά την έχει 11Ε, αν βάλεις μέσα και τα μεταφορικά καλύτερα να το πάρω καινούριο

----------


## betacord85

μια χαρα ειναι τα 11...εγω για το weller την πηρα 18...θεσσαλονικη δενε χει κανεις???

----------


## midakos

Δεν ξέρω Μπάμπη, δεν έψαξα σε κάποιο μαγαζί, και είπα πριν αρχίσω να παίρνω τους δρόμους να κάνω μια ερώτηση.
Προσωπικά, αν μου πουν 10Ε πιθανότατα θα το αγοράσω, γιατί είναι πολύ βολικό σαν σχεδιασμό (μακρύ και λεπτό στέλεχος), κι ας μην το έχω δουλέψει.
Και πέρα απ αυτό, έχει και συναισθηματική αξία πλέον.

----------


## betacord85

γιωργο οι μυτες για τα κολλητηρια ειναι ιστορια μεγαλη...οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις...αλλη ποιοτητα και αλλη αντοχη απο τα κινεζικα...

----------


## midakos

Δυστυχώς το κατάλαβα, αλλά ευτυχώς αρκετά ανέξοδα.
Γενικά, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι χρησιμοποιώ το κολλητήρι αρκετά, όποτε μου τη βαρέσει να κάνω καμιά πλακέτα γιατί τα ηλεκτρονικά τα έχω ως χόμπυ, απλά είναι καλύτερα να έχω ένα κολλητήρι που θα μου πάει καιρό (ειδικά με λίγη χρήση), παρά να έχω 5 διαφορετικά (ένα για κάθε φορά και μετά κάδο)
Γενικά έχω συνειδητοποιήσει πλέον το επίπεδο αναγκών μου, και κοιτάζω να κάνω την δουλειά μου ανέξοδα, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι θα παίρνω ένα εργαλείο για μια φορά και μετά τέλος.

----------


## betacord85

γιωργο το εχω πει πολλες φορες σαν συμβουλη 2 πραγματα για τα εργαλεια...να παιρνεις την καλυτερη ποιοτητα(να εχει και αμεσα ανταλακτικα)και ποτε μα ποτε να μην τα δανειζεις...(μονο σε συναδελφους που ξερουν πως να τα χειριζονται)γενικα εχει τυχει να ξεχασει συναδελφος κολλητηρι ενα μηνα σε συνεχομενη λειτουργεια και να μην παθει τιποτα( ersa)

----------


## klik

Πριν χρόνια που χρησιμοποιούσα antex, είχα πάρει μύτες από το Μουτσιούλη στην στοά. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ακόμα. Για weller μύτες στον Mar.

----------


## midakos

Αυτός στην στοα δεν έχει λιγότερα από τον άλλον στην δωδεκανίσου?

----------


## picdev

Εγώ μια φορά είχα πάρει από καραχρηστο άγιο δημήτριο , μάλιστα ειχε 2 3 διαφορετικές

----------


## tasosmos

Ε οχι και 18€ η μυτη για antex και για το CS18 κιολας, ειναι κοροιδια... Στην farnell που ειναι και σχετικα ακριβη εχουν 5-6€ το κομματι!

----------


## midakos

Έχει μεταφορικά η Farnell? Είναι εξωτερικό απ' ότι είδα, άρα γίνεται να αγοράσουμε απο κεί?

----------


## tasosmos

Για μικρες παραγγελιες ειναι fixed 10£ τα μεταφορικα αν θυμαμαι καλα οποτε δεν συμφερει να παρεις μια μυτη μοναχα.
Σιγουρα θα μπορει να βρεθει απο αλλου με συγκρισιμο κοστος ομως.

----------


## midakos

Απο ebay λέτε να είναι αξιόπιστες οι μύτες τους? γιατί κι αυτοί γύρω στα 4-5Ε τις έχουν.

----------

